# Norton Internet Security Freezes When I Turn It On



## Slapnut (Dec 29, 2006)

Right, earlier on a hacker sent me what Norton Antivirus found to be a virus. The file was deleted and fixed, and I decided to change my MSN to get shot of this hacker sending me stuff, which I did.

After doing this, I found I couldn't log into Windows Live Messenger with my new account or my old one. I also noticed that Firefox isn't loading anything, but Internet Explorer works fine. I've been through numerous troubleshooters but nothing seems to solve the problem.

I then noticed that my Firewall has been completely turned off and I have been logged out. I logged into it as Supervisor and tried to Turn on Norton Internet Security, but whenever I try it the program freezes and an error message comes up (Windows has encountered a problem etc.)

What the hell is going on?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

